# benim çok hoşuma gitmişti



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I don't quite understand the meaning of "hoş", which I understand as "nice" or "pleasant", in the sentence:

O türkü benim çok hoşuma gitmişti.

I get something like "That song had gone to my very nice," so hopefully somebody can help me figure this out.


----------



## siesta46

Hi,
the phrase "hoşa gitmek" is very much used in colloquial Turkish. It can be translated as "to like" in English. Then your sentence is something like this:
I'd liked that_ türkü_ (a sort of folk song) very much.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*çok hoşuma gitti = çok beğendim = I liked very much

*Your literal translation is correct, but;

*"Bu forum hoşuna gidiyor mu?"* means same as *"Bu forumu beğeniyor musun?"*, simple as that. 

Thus, you get *"I had liked that türkü very much"* as stated by Siesta.

*P.S: *Note the difference between *şarkı *(song) and *türkü* (well... "folk song" as an English term, maybe)


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks to both - it's all clear now.


----------



## Honour

modus.irrealis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't quite understand the meaning of "hoş", which I understand as "nice" or "pleasant", in the sentence:
> 
> O türkü benim çok hoşuma gitmişti.
> 
> I get something like "That song had gone to my very nice," so hopefully somebody can help me figure this out.


 
Addition:

This usage is very similar to the usage of the verb _"to please"_ or french _plaire_. It is conjugated in accordance with object. _*Ça* me plai*t*._ _*Tu* me plai_*s *etc.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks, Honour -- that's how I'll think of it from now on.


----------



## badgrammar

Just a stray thought on the subject...  Doesn't "hoş" also have the meaning of "welcome"? 

In that case, if that is right, then couldn't this be like "That song welcomed me/Was a welcoming to me, I welcomed it"?  I know that it's not a literal interpretation, it's not word-for-word, but could that possibly be the meaning? 

..Ve çok çok hoş gelsin Chazzwozzer, yeni Turkçe forumu yeni moderatoru (i?)!  (Sorry for mistakes correct please!)...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Just a stray thought on the subject...  Doesn't "hoş" also have the meaning of "welcome"?


When you say _"hoş geldin" _(welcome), you literally say _"you've come nicely" _And we've already mentioned that hoş means _nice_. 



badgrammar said:


> In that case, if that is right, then couldn't this be like "That song welcomed me/Was a welcoming to me, I welcomed it"?  I know that it's not a literal interpretation, it's not word-for-word, but could that possibly be the meaning?


No, then it'd be _"O türkü bana hoş geldin dedi." (see: hoş geldin demek)_



badgrammar said:


> Ve çok çok hoş gelsin Chazzwozzer, yeni T*ü*rkçe forumu*nun* yeni moderat*ö*r*ü* (i?)!  (Sorry for mistakes correct please!)...


To be honest, the way you've constructed the sentence sounds...uhmm.. OK, it's not wrong, but it's not correct either. Interesting, indeed. 

Teşekkür ederim.


----------

